# St. Pierre Defeats Matt Hughes



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Im hyped!!!!!!



> St. Pierre lands a brutal left leg headkick then pounces on Hughes with elbows and punches, forcing the referee to stop the fight.


Discuss


----------



## yeahbuddy86 (Oct 6, 2006)

yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!! way to go Georges, were all going crazy here in Québec. Country boy CAN'T survive. What a finish!!


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

you guys know what this means right? it means in my tournament in December I can kick guys in the balls and win  go me


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

GSP Dominated!!!

Hey flyingknee, watch the replay the kick was too the leg the tip of his foot hit his cup as it slid up Matt's shorts. Listen to Randy and Big John, it wasn't intentional and it wasn't a direct kick to the pills.

GO GSP!!!!!


----------



## tot (Nov 19, 2006)

right on:laugh:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

From shitdog:

Round 1
The crowd chants U-S-A as the fight begins. St. Pierre is mixing up low kicks and punches effectively early in the bout. St. Pierre lands a spinning back kick. Georges continues to land a stiff jab. St. Pierre lands a groin kick. The Action stops. St. Pierre immediately kicks Hughes again in the groin. “Big” John halts the action to warn the Canadian. St. Pierre lands a right hand. He lands another then takes Hughes down to the canvas. The Canadian passes to half-guard. St. Pierre lands a knee as Hughes escapes to his feet. Hughes shoots but St. Pierre blocks it and lands a right hand. St. Pierre knocks down Hughes with a punch combo as the round ended. The first round is all St. Pierre, 10-8. 

Round 2
St. Pierre lands an inside leg kick that trips up Hughes. St. Pierre lands a brutal left leg headkick then pounces on Hughes with elbows and punches, forcing the referee to stop the fight

I was doing PBP in that other thread. Congrats to Georges.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

adminmma, 

You know we're going to have about 1,569,390 threads about the same exact topic right?

:thumbsdown:

I wish I moderated UFC Discussion, so I could delete most of the duplicates.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah theres like 4-5 threads about GSP's win lol. I havent seen GSP in live action until tonight man he impressed me.


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> you guys know what this means right? it means in my tournament in December I can kick guys in the balls and win  go me



And the pathetic excuses begin. Everyone in the world watching knows they were accidents and had Hughes been hurt he had all the time in the world to recover so if he doesn't make excuses about it then there is no need for you to.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> adminmma,
> 
> You know we're going to have about 1,569,390 threads about the same exact topic right?
> 
> ...


Same here. I think I can be a great asset to the staff.:thumbsup:


----------



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)

GSP had some sick stand up!! He is gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

WoW this is awesome news I'm so glad GSP won. Hughes seemed to cocky. can't wait to download the fight


----------



## babiedukes (Nov 19, 2006)

when will it be on regular tv for all of us po folks?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Totally dominated the fight, Hughes did nothing.

Does anyone think the rubbermatch will be any different?


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Winner, and NEW welterweight champion, GEORGES ST. PIERRE!!!!

I'm drunk and happy. Georges realizes his dream.

GEORGES ST. PIERRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kick to the temple, thirteen blows later WE HAVE A NEW CHAMPION!


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

Haha hughes got beat in the first one up until about the last 20 seconds. he got just terribly beaten in this oen aswell as me and most thought he would.


----------



## joeyg (Nov 19, 2006)

Absolutely awesome. GSP dominated Hughes every minute of the fight. Too bad about the inadvertent low kicks - hope they don't distract from GSP's mastery.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Totally dominated the fight, Hughes did nothing.
> 
> Does anyone think the rubbermatch will be any different?


probably. But Im sure GSP will comeout on top :cheeky4:


----------



## wickedbadman (Sep 24, 2006)

D0minati0n.


----------



## MrLoco (Sep 29, 2006)

i watched it down at a bar here in canada. everyone just went crazy when hughes got knocked down! Hughes is going to complain about those "lowblows" which is practically bs. He hit his upper leg area.. i mean cmon, u gotta be hung like a horse to get low blowed from where GSP hit him. :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

joeyg said:


> Absolutely awesome. GSP dominated Hughes every minute of the fight. Too bad about the inadvertent low kicks - hope they don't distract from GSP's mastery.


Excuses excuses, it sucks that Georges got a little low on some kicks but I doubt anybody seriously thinks it was a stratetegy. PLus they both looked like decent inside-thigh shots. Netiehr of them were right square in the crotch. Or "kicked int he balls" as Joe Rogan would say, had he been there (thankfully he wasn't).

The fact remains that Hughes altered his game plan so much that he defeated himself. Why in the world he thought he could stand up with Georges is a mystery. He was overconfident. You didn't see Sylvia trying to take Monson down--I hate Sylvia but you have to give him respect for playing to his sterngths. Hughes was up his own ass this fight attempting lazy grappling take-downs and hip tosses and trying to exchange shots with Georges.

Hughes-Pierre III will be awesome. In the meantime Georges will take Serra's head off, so at least he'll get one title defense before the big rematch.


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

All I can say is Wow. Georges not just won, he kicked Hughe's asss, beat the Sh-it out of him. That was awesome, and I'm a little shocked right now. I didn't think it was possible to beat Matt that bad.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Im hyped!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss


I've NEVER seen Hughes beat up so badly ... It was so dominating that it was almost embarrassing ... he looked so outclassed and should probably forget about ever being champ again as long as St. Pierre is around ... wonder what he thinks of Canadians now!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

and o wow, dana white must be crying right now... whos going to be the next coaches for TUF? lol...

I dont want to congrats gsp yet, because i havent seen the fight 

ill pretend i dont know the ending, then ill say good job gsp!!

Id like to hear from the matt hughes fans, u guys have an excuse or accept it?


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Totally dominated the fight, Hughes did nothing.
> 
> Does anyone think the rubbermatch will be any different?


Hell no, if I was Matt, I wouldn't even want to go through another embarrassment!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benefactor (Oct 15, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Totally dominated the fight, Hughes did nothing.
> 
> Does anyone think the rubbermatch will be any different?


Probably about the same...minus the nutshots of course.

Matt was really exposed in this fight. Hes no more than an exceptionally strong GnP fighter. I rolled my eyes as they talked about Matts "improved" standup. The guy I watched the fight with said it best. "Being improved doesnt mean it doesnt suck anymore." Georges was just too well rounded...we saw it in the first fight and again in this one, and we will see it again in the third fight.


----------



## joeyg (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm so glad we won't have to hear Hughes' cocky BS for a while. (but I'm sure he'll be back) TUF 4 really exposed him as an a-hole. GSP just has to avoid sinking to his level. 
I wanted to see Matt Serra vs. Hughes but GSP will CRUSH Serra. Serra's only hope is to bear hug him the entire fight like he did in TUF 4 finale (yawn). How bad was the Silvia-Monson fight by the way??


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

I won a few internet bucks on this one!


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

i was dissapointed in huges game plan


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

lilstuch114 said:


> i was dissapointed in huges game plan


He tried to take GSP down, he was just in over his head


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

lilstuch114 said:


> i was dissapointed in huges game plan


The "I'm Matt Hughes and you can't beat me" game plan?

Matt needs to go back to the drawing board after this one. The chalk picture on the board should be of a Hughes-shaped figure shooting relentlessly.

I think after the way he got shots in on Penn he got a little arrogant with his striking. Penn was badly hurt and couldn't manouver aorund the rnig. Hughes picked at him a bit and got him down.

Matt should focus on his stengths. I don't know who convinced him he was a boxer.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Excuses excuses, it sucks that Georges got a little low on some kicks but I doubt anybody seriously thinks it was a stratetegy. PLus they both looked like decent inside-thigh shots. Netiehr of them were right square in the crotch. Or "kicked int he balls" as Joe Rogan would say, had he been there (thankfully he wasn't).
> 
> The fact remains that Hughes altered his game plan so much that he defeated himself. Why in the world he thought he could stand up with Georges is a mystery. He was overconfident. You didn't see Sylvia trying to take Monson down--I hate Sylvia but you have to give him respect for playing to his sterngths. Hughes was up his own ass this fight attempting lazy grappling take-downs and hip tosses and trying to exchange shots with Georges.
> 
> Hughes-Pierre III will be awesome. In the meantime Georges will take Serra's head off, so at least he'll get one title defense before the big rematch.



Ya I have to agree, really had no idea why Hughes decided to stand with him. After the first round Hughes' corner should have been screaming for him to go for the take down. You could see from Hughes vs Penn 2 that Hughes' "improved standup" was not really improved at all seeing as how BJ was whoping him the first two rounds. Hughes lowers his hands way too much and I doubt he will ever be a good striker. Wasn't surprised at all to see GSP win (bet on GSP) but I was surprised to see Matt trying to stand with him. Matt should have gone for more than 2 takedowns the whole fight. Anyway congratulations to GSP and I hope Matt will work his way back up the WW division for a title shot.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Ryan1522 said:


> Ya I have to agree, really had no idea why Hughes decided to stand with him. After the first round Hughes' corner should have been screaming for him to go for the take down. You could see from Hughes vs Penn 2 that Hughes' "improved standup" was not really improved at all seeing as how BJ was whoping him the first two rounds. Hughes lowers his hands way too much and I doubt he will ever be a good striker. Wasn't surprised at all to see GSP win (bet on GSP) but I was surprised to see Matt trying to stand with him. Matt should have gone for more than 2 takedowns the whole fight. Anyway congratulations to GSP and I hope Matt will work his way back up the WW division for a title shot.


With all due respect to Hughes, Georges defended his take-downs beautifully. But they were like lazy tackles in fgootball where you try and take a guy down around his torso or shoudlers. Maybe he thought he could just overpower GSP.

Where is IwouldLove2Fightyou? I'm sure he thinks this is all a work to create hype for the III fight.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Ryan1522 said:


> Ya I have to agree, really had no idea why Hughes decided to stand with him. After the first round Hughes' corner should have been screaming for him to go for the take down. You could see from Hughes vs Penn 2 that Hughes' "improved standup" was not really improved at all seeing as how BJ was whoping him the first two rounds. Hughes lowers his hands way too much and I doubt he will ever be a good striker. Wasn't surprised at all to see GSP win (bet on GSP) but I was surprised to see Matt trying to stand with him. Matt should have gone for more than 2 takedowns the whole fight. Anyway congratulations to GSP and I hope Matt will work his way back up the WW division for a title shot.


Hughes was ROCKED big time, he hadn't recovered and almost got knocked out and was saved by the bell .. he didn't have it in him to go for the shoot


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

speedythief said:


> With all due respect to Hughes, Georges defended his take-downs beautifully. But they were like lazy tackles in fgootball where you try and take a guy down around his torso or shoudlers. Maybe he thought he could just overpower GSP.
> 
> Where is IwouldLove2Fightyou? I'm sure he thinks this is all a work to create hype for the III fight.


Why what did he say? lol


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Why what did he say? lol


I'm just teasing. He was sticking it to GSP fans pretty hard for the last week. I wonder what he has to say now after Hughes basically got nothing off.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

wow gsp completely dominated i feel bad for matt  but atleast now we'll get a hughes vs gsp 3 and hopefully gsp vs penn 2 cus i think penn can beat both of them in good shape and not injured :thumbsup: but props too st. pierre clearly the better fighter this time around


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I'm just teasing. He was sticking it to GSP fans pretty hard for the last week. I wonder what he has to say now after Hughes basically got nothing off.


lol ...


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

libertywrestler said:


> wow gsp completely dominated i feel bad for matt  but atleast now we'll get a hughes vs gsp 3 and hopefully gsp vs penn 2 cus i think penn can beat both of them in good shape and not injured :thumbsup: but props too st. pierre clearly the better fighter this time around


BJ is really talented he could beat GSP on a good night for sure but GSP seems to really be on fire, he's gonna be hard to beat ... I really think Hughes got lucky with BJ's injury and don't think he could beat either of those guys in a rubbermatch


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

i like what someone else said about hughes having 
Rich-franklin-Itis. 
he just didn't look like himself. totally dominated.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I want to point out one thing:

That mid-air sprawl GSP did in the clinch was amazing. Who's gonna beat this guy at 170 lbs. for the next 5 years??


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

khaldun007 said:


> i like what someone else said about hughes having
> Rich-franklin-Itis.
> he just didn't look like himself. totally dominated.


He didn't fight his fight. He lost.

Simple.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> BJ is really talented he could beat GSP on a good night for sure but GSP seems to really be on fire, he's gonna be hard to beat ... I really think Hughes got lucky with BJ's injury and don't think he could beat either of those guys in a rubbermatch


agree, bj can beat gsp and gsp can beat bj, i think either one can really win, there both so talented but if anyone can beat gsp its penn


----------



## 1qaz2wsx (Oct 1, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> I want to point out one thing:
> 
> That mid-air sprawl GSP did in the clinch was amazing. Who's gonna beat this guy at 170 lbs. for the next 5 years??


Lets not forget the way he set up that sweep that floored matt just to break down his mental game... Amazing.. did anyone else catch that


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

1qaz2wsx said:


> Lets not forget the way he set up that sweep that floored matt just to break down his mental game... Amazing.. did anyone else catch that


GSP gave him so many things to think about that fight it's a wonder Matt didn't get KO'd outright.

George's kicks, sprawls... everything. Incredible performance.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

1qaz2wsx said:


> Lets not forget the way he set up that sweep that floored matt just to break down his mental game... Amazing.. did anyone else catch that


Yeah when he brought Matt down with that foot sweep, and just stood over him looking down, as Matt got back up.

Very nice.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

1qaz2wsx said:


> Lets not forget the way he set up that sweep that floored matt just to break down his mental game... Amazing.. did anyone else catch that


Yeah I caught that, GSP just plain bullied him, he did exactly what he said "I will hunt him til the end" !!!!


----------



## 1qaz2wsx (Oct 1, 2006)

its mind blowing the way his mind works in the ring. the dudes an expert killer..

o ya, WHOLY CRAP!! did you guys also catch the fire in his eyes after the first round when he walked back to his corner?
Like a shark just smelled blood...


----------



## Hansolo (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh man...

I did not purchase and watch this one. I guess it would have been well worth it!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I'm just teasing. He was sticking it to GSP fans pretty hard for the last week. I wonder what he has to say now after Hughes basically got nothing off.


Well I never said Matt was gonna beat GSP or that Matt is any better than GSP, I was just talking about how GSP's fans act towards Hughes. I think I wrote in the vBookie something like "I want GSP to win but I wouldn't bet against Matt", so I bet for Matt, I'm neutral with these guys, I could care less who won. GSP was obviously the better fighter tonight but that's not grounds to bash Hughes forever now. They are 1-1 remember that. Hughes played stand-up tonight, he didn't even implement his usual successful strategy. He wanted to knock him out instead. Tough shit for him, next fight will be much different cause Hughes will not have that stupid gameplan.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx (Oct 1, 2006)

ya man, there all worth it to me. I havent missed a ufc since 43 or so...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Im hyped!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss


i couldnt be any ****ing happier right now... YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crawboz (Oct 15, 2006)

Not surprising for me. You could see how hughes struggled with BJ Penn in the first two rounds of their fight and you know St. Pierre is way more athletic than BJ, so, a knockout St.Pierre victory isn;t a shock.

St.Pierre looked incredible. He'll take some stopping.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx (Oct 1, 2006)

ya man, everyone is saying hughes will deploy a different game plan in part III, but there forgeting about gsp take down def. The guy has some sickning ground def.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx (Oct 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> i couldnt be any ****ing happier right now... YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


im still so amped right now, i tried going to sleep and that was just a waste of time right now...lol


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Is it just me or did Hughes look smaller tonight? I know both GSP and Hughes weighed in at their usual fighting weight but Hughes looked like he lost weight.
Hughes usually physically dominates his opponents, tonight he looked lethargic and weak.

WTF was he trying to do standing up with GSP? He’s obviously outmatched by GSP in the standup game. I’m glad to see a new champ, I can’t wait to see the next match ups (Hughes vs. Sanchez or Penn vs. GSP)???


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

1qaz2wsx said:


> ya man, everyone is saying hughes will deploy a different game plan in part III, but there forgeting about gsp take down def. The guy has some sickning ground def.


Hughes does not have the ability to keep up with GSP plain and simple, a different game plan might buy him a bit more time, that's it, GSP owns Matt Hughes


----------



## hubert (Sep 24, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I'm just teasing. He was sticking it to GSP fans pretty hard for the last week. I wonder what he has to say now after Hughes basically got nothing off.


Until recently, people have really been acting like an ass on this forum calling critics of Matt Hughes and GSP fans, nut huggers. I'm a Hughes and GSP fan but seriously karma is a *****. Hughes cockiness and attitude toward GSP made the magnitude of this loss to be much greater. And now, the Hughes fans who disrespectfully called others, GSP nuthuggers, seem to have nothing to say.


----------



## mike08 (Oct 15, 2006)

That was a awsome performance by GSP! I knew that GSP would dominated if he didn't let Mat get into his head which he didn't. I feel sorry for Serra and I too can't believe I have to waste money to watch that on PPV! I hope more good fights are on that card.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx (Oct 1, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> Is it just me or did Hughes look smaller tonight? I know both GSP and Hughes weighed in at their usual fighting weight but Hughes looked like he lost weight.
> Hughes usually physically dominates his opponents, tonight he looked lethargic and weak.
> 
> WTF was he trying to do standing up with GSP? He’s obviously outmatched by GSP in the standup game. I’m glad to see a new champ, I can’t wait to see the next match ups (Hughes vs. Sanchez or Penn vs. GSP)???


It seemed that hughes wanted to prove that he has stand up game but just picked the wrong person to do it with...

as for the terra and gsp... Dana is gonna have to probly announce another free on spike for this one...lol


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

As I said earlier...

*MID-AIR SPRAWL!*


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Matt Hughes thinks he is great, when he really is a little above average. He should have lost vs. Trigg part 2. Lost vs. BJ, has his legacy beat GSP part 1, and beats a injured Penn in their second fight. He should have never beat Newton in their first meet, but the ref though Hughes was awake after he droped and Newton hit his head. Who else has he beat honestly? A old Gracie? Joe Riggs? He was honestly given a title fight vs. Newton after coming off a loss to Hallman who has then went on to lose every fight. This guy was the champion for years because that weight class was dead for years. Now that they have real talent there he will never win back his belt. GSP is the best Welterweight in the world, BJ really would stand no chance now too.


----------



## Crawboz (Oct 15, 2006)

Jason C - i agree. St.Pierre will dominate now. BJ should drop and Matt should move up or retire, BUT, there's too much PPV money to be made from rubber matches with the three of them, isn't there?

And above.......the mid-air sprawl was insane.


----------



## mike08 (Oct 15, 2006)

What sucks is that we have to wait a longer time now for good fights with GSP because of Serra. /yawn

To be honest , I see GSP holding the belt for a long time now, well good amount of time anyways because him and other fighters like Diego are the future of this UFC WW division.

I don't see Hughes beating GSP in a rematch because GSP has AMAZING take down defense which makes it even more dangerous when fighting against.


----------



## physioman (Sep 24, 2006)

Finally saw the fight - what a great piece of work by GSP - picked Hughes apart perfectly. Few comments, the groing kicks looked more like they contacted the upper thigh and Hughes went down secondary to the leg pain not groin pain. The reason Hughes didn't go in for takedown was that GSP took his legs away from him with those devastating leg kicks and GSP take down defence. Man, that was impressive.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

true he picked his legs apart so he couldn't do his takedowns effectively.. smart move

but heres a question.. dont they wear freakin crouch gaurds!!! or is he going commando?? i mean it didn't hit spot on or at all.. the crouch gaurd should have easily blocked it.. wtf! he act like it was an flushed hit..


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

ricefarmer said:


> true he picked his legs apart so he couldn't do his takedowns effectively.. smart move
> 
> but heres a question.. dont they wear freakin crouch gaurds!!! or is he going commando?? i mean it didn't hit spot on or at all.. the crouch gaurd should have easily blocked it.. wtf! he act like it was an flushed hit..


I really didnt underatnd this either. Anyone with common sence would where a crouch gaurd. Iv been hit in the neads with a crotch guard and you can feel something but not so much pain. not enough to need the fight stopped. I was nervous that GSP would get DQ for too many nad shots.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

i dont like hughes...but i respect the guy like none other

gsp is the future...hes rediculous...the only people i could see beating him are diego and penn.

an excellent fight...good run on the top matt...stay on the farm
cheers gsp...you a master at what you do


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

Both GSP and Hughes fought GSP's fight tonight and GSP did a terrific job getting the better of it!  :thumbsup: 

Just kidding. Hughes IS and ALWAYS will be an aggressive wrestler with phenomenal strength and submission skills. 

I was suprised he did'nt shoot in more often as the fight progressed, but instead tried standing with no success from a weak, telegraphed jab and his struggle to keep St. Pierre in front of him. I expected him to come out shooting in the second round but it became clear that it was only a matter of time for Hughes as he was becoming hesitant and jumpy as St. Pierre stalked him feinted at, jabbed and low kicked him.

I smell a rubber match.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations to GSP!! but as Matt Hughes once said you arent a champion untill you defend your belt rematch will be good hopefully GSP wins and Matt has another few undercard fights and then retires


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

You can guarantee a return match cos its a money earner, the kick in the balls well Hughes got a better dodgy shot from Trigg and weathered it, the best ,man won on the night, however watch everyone slag off hughes and jump on theGSP bandwagon.
I like both fighters but i prefer GSPs attitude.


----------



## EricW78 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Congrads to GSP*

I am a fan of both GSP and Hughes (more of Hughes). Did the accidental kicks to the groin cause enough damage to knock Hughes out of being able to play his game? Not in my opinion. He tried standing up against GSP and the shin kick to the head was the result. Congrads to GSP!! It was a well deserved win and he showed class at the end of it by talking highly of Hughes and telling him to not let this get him down. After all, there are no unbeatable fighters period. Huges vs. GSP III will be awesome.!!


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Guys watch the fight again, Matt tried to take him down several times and was stopped dead in his tracks.

Hughes looked small because GSP was so big! For the first time GSP cut 15 pounds to make weight. He wanted to be as strong as possible and it showed. His cardio/fitness level is completely insane. 

I respect Matt, he is a great wrestler with good submissions and excellent fitness/strength. GSP is just on another level entirely. Dont forget, GSP is a beast on the ground too.


----------



## rberry88 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think we all saw this coming from Matt's last couple fights. He has been talking about knocking people out and working on his standup but his strength is and always was his GnP. Like his fights with Gracie, Trigg, and Riggs...they were all ground games. It's good to improve your standup but it should have been just for standup defense, not your own offense because it is nowhere near GSP's level yet. 

I hope Hughes gets back to the GnP form of a few fights ago and twists his head back on straight that he isn't a standup fighter first. This would make for a better rubbermatch, if Hughes looks to stand with GSP again then, I believe, we'll see the same as last night.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)

HA.....glad for gsp......wtgo...............:laugh:


----------



## Therainnman (Oct 15, 2006)

Chris32 said:


> Guys watch the fight again, Matt tried to take him down several times and was stopped dead in his tracks.
> 
> Hughes looked small because GSP was so big! For the first time GSP cut 15 pounds to make weight. He wanted to be as strong as possible and it showed. His cardio/fitness level is completely insane.


Sorry Chris but GSP always cuts at least 15 pounds off!!...Weight limit is 170 and GSP walk around everyday at 185 minimum.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

rberry88 said:


> I think we all saw this coming from Matt's last couple fights. He has been talking about knocking people out and working on his standup but his strength is and always was his GnP. Like his fights with Gracie, Trigg, and Riggs...they were all ground games. It's good to improve your standup but it should have been just for standup defense, not your own offense because it is nowhere near GSP's level yet.
> 
> I hope Hughes gets back to the GnP form of a few fights ago and twists his head back on straight that he isn't a standup fighter first. This would make for a better rubbermatch, if Hughes looks to stand with GSP again then, I believe, we'll see the same as last night.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Exactly what I was thinking. Hughes needs to rethink about wanting to knock people out, and just win the fight by submission or ground and pound like he usually does. He shouldn't be worrying about other fighters (ex. BJ) and critics saying he isn't going to knock anyone out. Stick with the gameplan that was working for all those title defenses. Don't try to be a hero and knock someone out if you know your weakness is striking. Hughes will prolly smarten up and come back.

BTW that superman punch GSP threw was amazing. If there was more time left in the round it would have ended there. And that sweeping kick GSP threw when Hughes was sorta standing there (I think Hughes was standing on one leg, can't remember) was amazing. The most impressive part of the fight was the take down defense though. This was a prime example of GSP's athleticism. Hughes caught GSP off balance and tries to throw him to the ground but GSP sprawls in mid-air like Trey-B said eariler. WOW amazing performance by GSP can't wait to see more from him.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Therainnman said:


> Sorry Chris but GSP always cuts at least 15 pounds off!!...Weight limit is 170 and GSP walk around everyday at 185 minimum.


I thought he normally cut a little less? It was the biggest I have seen him fight. (I have watched him from the beginning) Maybe it was the cameras haha


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Well I never said Matt was gonna beat GSP or that Matt is any better than GSP, I was just talking about how GSP's fans act towards Hughes. I think I wrote in the vBookie something like "I want GSP to win but I wouldn't bet against Matt", so I bet for Matt, I'm neutral with these guys, I could care less who won. GSP was obviously the better fighter tonight but that's not grounds to bash Hughes forever now. They are 1-1 remember that. Hughes played stand-up tonight, he didn't even implement his usual successful strategy. He wanted to knock him out instead. Tough shit for him, next fight will be much different cause Hughes will not have that stupid gameplan.


I would say Hughes got owned so badly that a third fight will be a continuuation of the second. It's not that Matt had a bad game plan, it's just that GSP completely controlled the fight and didn't let Matt bring his game to the ground. I've said this a few times, with guys like BJ around and GSP, Hughes better start thinking of sticking to coaching


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

JasonC said:


> Matt Hughes thinks he is great, when he really is a little above average. He should have lost vs. Trigg part 2. Lost vs. BJ, has his legacy beat GSP part 1, and beats a injured Penn in their second fight. He should have never beat Newton in their first meet, but the ref though Hughes was awake after he droped and Newton hit his head. Who else has he beat honestly? A old Gracie? Joe Riggs? He was honestly given a title fight vs. Newton after coming off a loss to Hallman who has then went on to lose every fight. This guy was the champion for years because that weight class was dead for years. Now that they have real talent there he will never win back his belt. GSP is the best Welterweight in the world, BJ really would stand no chance now too.


I think that's going way too far ... Hughes has beat some quality opponents for sure and was a very good champ. He beat Trigg both times fair and square. He beat a 22 year old intimidated GSP the first time around and may have been lucky to do that. He also beat Sherk who is a damn good fighter ... I don't think he's ever proved himself against BJ and had BJ not been injured he would have handed Hughes his ass as well. Anyway, Hughes won't beat either GSP or BJ in a rubber match no way so he's gonna have to start accepting it


----------



## Bjjfighter (Oct 15, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOO YYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHH hughes lost that great. I really don't like Matt he thinks that he is the greatest, but I guess he knows that now.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Bjjfighter said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOO YYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHH hughes lost that great. I really don't like Matt he thinks that he is the greatest, but I guess he knows that now.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Yeah it was seriously time he ate his words .. even after GSP came to the locker room after the BJ fight to apologize, Hughes found a way to hurl an insult at him. Being CAnadian, I didn't exactly care for what Matt said about us "Who wants to lose to a Canadian?" Well, you may not WANT to lose, but it happened and you just got owned like never before


----------



## Frankie Fights (Jul 13, 2006)

*Is Matt overated?*



hbdale309 said:


> All I can say is Wow. Georges not just won, he kicked Hughe's asss, beat the Sh-it out of him. That was awesome, and I'm a little shocked right now. I didn't think it was possible to beat Matt that bad.


Correct me if i am wrong but who did Matt beat to be the greatest champ ever to me that was a joke i look back at all his fights he beat no one. G.S.P has fought the same fighters except for a old and tired Gracie so does this make GSP the great one now after the BEATING he gave Matt (a well deserved one at that)i dont think so to be called great you should at least defend the belt 15 to 20 times then you can said he was great


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

! I'm soooooo happy that Georges St. Pierre beat Matt Hughes last night and got the UFC Welterweight title! Man I jumped up and was screaming when everyone in my house but my friend and I was sleeping. Loved UFC 65. Now comes the era of Georges "Rush" St. Pierre! No one is taking that belt off of him for a very long time.


----------



## Ryan PVP (Oct 15, 2006)

mike08 said:


> What sucks is that we have to wait a longer time now for good fights with GSP because of Serra. /yawn


Yeah, but atleast we'll get to see silva fight that night too!


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> ! I'm soooooo happy that Georges St. Pierre beat Matt Hughes last night and got the UFC Welterweight title! Man I jumped up and was screaming when everyone in my house but my friend and I was sleeping. Loved UFC 65. Now comes the era of Georges "Rush" St. Pierre! No one is taking that belt off of him for a very long time.


I agree that GSP is something special and could be the pound for pound best in the UFC (would be for sure would it not be for Silva). Still, the WW division is phenomenal and Diego and BJ both pose legitimate threats


----------



## MMILITIA2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

That mid air sprawl was insane.That was an absolute instinct move on GSP's part.The guy is an amazing fighter.I can't see him losing this belt.GSP is world class material.I hope he leaves the Mickey Mouse Club and joins a real MMA outfit (Pride).


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

As long as GSP stays focused and dedicated and continues working to improve his skills, he will be very hard to beat. If he starts getting complacent then someone will take the title off him. And I think that's part of the reason Franklin & Hughes lost their matches, they were both champions for so long that they started losing their edge.


----------



## MMILITIA2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

Therainnman said:


> Sorry Chris but GSP always cuts at least 15 pounds off!!...Weight limit is 170 and GSP walk around everyday at 185 minimum.


=What do you think Hughes walking around as?The guy is a tank.He's a 205 fighter .Don't kid yourself.Hughes got owned.


----------



## Therainnman (Oct 15, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Yeah it was seriously time he ate his words .. even after GSP came to the locker room after the BJ fight to apologize, Hughes found a way to hurl an insult at him. Being CAnadian, I didn't exactly care for what Matt said about us "Who wants to lose to a Canadian?" Well, you may not WANT to lose, but it happened and you just got owned like never before


Very funny quote if you think about it...must be is Karma...He won (almost lost)is first Championship against a Canadian (Newton) then re-claimed it (almost lost) againt GSP in 2004. Now he definitely lost it to a Canadian... Boy... Hugues fought more Canadian then any other UFC Fighters....:cheeky4:


----------



## Therainnman (Oct 15, 2006)

MMILITIA2006 said:


> =What do you think Hughes walking around as?The guy is a tank.He's a 205 fighter .Don't kid yourself.Hughes got owned.


I am not kidding myself, I was simply specifying that GSP always cut at least 15 pounds...and Hughes got more then owned, he got schooled


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> As I said earlier...
> 
> *MID-AIR SPRAWL!*


That was one of the biggest moments in the fight. GSP was unbelievable in that exchange. Not only did he do what virtually nobody in the division has done in avoiding all of Hughes' take-downs, right after that he clocked Hughes three times and put him down before the round ended.



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Well I never said Matt was gonna beat GSP or that Matt is any better than GSP, I was just talking about how GSP's fans act towards Hughes. I think I wrote in the vBookie something like "I want GSP to win but I wouldn't bet against Matt", so I bet for Matt, I'm neutral with these guys, I could care less who won. GSP was obviously the better fighter tonight but that's not grounds to bash Hughes forever now. They are 1-1 remember that. Hughes played stand-up tonight, he didn't even implement his usual successful strategy. He wanted to knock him out instead. Tough shit for him, next fight will be much different cause Hughes will not have that stupid gameplan.


Terror Serra avatar, eh? 

As much trash as some GSP fans were talking I don't know if any of them expected what we saw last night.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

speedythief said:


> That was one of the biggest moments in the fight. GSP was unbelievable in that exchange. Not only did he do what virtually nobody in the division has done in avoiding all of Hughes' take-downs, right after that he clocked Hughes three times and put him down before the round ended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yea, Frank Mir lost and I was pulling for him. Shoulda known better now I gotta pay for it for a MONTH!  I truly hate Serra with a passion too, which is why Bonnar picked it. I agree with your last statement GSP looked much more impressive than I thought he would. I still think BJ would beat him in a rematch though


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Therainnman said:


> Very funny quote if you think about it...must be is Karma...He won (almost lost)is first Championship against a Canadian (Newton) then re-claimed it (almost lost) againt GSP in 2004. Now he definitely lost it to a Canadian... Boy... Hugues fought more Canadian then any other UFC Fighters....:cheeky4:


Yeah, you have to be careful what you say because you can end up looking very, very stupid as Matt found out after being humbled by this cool Canadian kid


----------



## msi1039 (Nov 19, 2006)

Talk about getting a clinic ran on you. hughes looked like a baby fawn right out of the womb wobbling around from all those leg kicks. no one is touching GSP anytime soon. Matt Hughes...you should be embarrassed


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Matt Hughes tried a few times for the take down but never really seemed to commit. Lately he seems to want to prove his standup is on par with other fighters in his weight class, which it isnt. Next time he fights GSP, and there will be a next time, I think he'll definately commit to bringing GSP to the ground and then its a toss up. GSP definately has the better stand up, his kicks and punches are accurate and his reach is slightly better then Hughes who looks out of place standing up.

If it comes to a ground game Hughes could take back the title but he wont win a standup game. If he reviews the fight and the fight with BJ he'll realize this.

I dont think that Matt Serra will be a challenge to GSP even though they will fight due to Serra winning the TUF finale. However, there are a couple people in that weight class that could prove a tough challenge to GSP's reign if Hughes dosn't take it back. I dont like Sanchez but watching his past few fights I at least give him the respect now of being a good fighter, he dominates his opponents. Koscheck is looking pretty good also and he's a monster on the ground. It'll be interesting to see if GSP can hold onto the belt as long as Hughes did.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

<M>MA said:


> Matt Hughes tried a few times for the take down but never really seemed to commit. Lately he seems to want to prove his standup is on par with other fighters in his weight class, which it isnt. Next time he fights GSP, and there will be a next time, I think he'll definately commit to bringing GSP to the ground and then its a toss up. GSP definately has the better stand up, his kicks and punches are accurate and his reach is slightly better then Hughes who looks out of place standing up.
> 
> If it comes to a ground game Hughes could take back the title but he wont win a standup game. If he reviews the fight and the fight with BJ he'll realize this.
> 
> I dont think that Matt Serra will be a challenge to GSP even though they will fight due to Serra winning the TUF finale. However, there are a couple people in that weight class that could prove a tough challenge to GSP's reign if Hughes dosn't take it back. I dont like Sanchez but watching his past few fights I at least give him the respect now of being a good fighter, he dominates his opponents. Koscheck is looking pretty good also and he's a monster on the ground. It'll be interesting to see if GSP can hold onto the belt as long as Hughes did.


I think Matt tried hard for the take downs it's just that GSP was too strong and talented for him - he knew he was losing the stand up but GSP was keeping him away with brutal kicks and jabs. Matt is done, there is no game plan that is going to work for him, he's run into a superior well rounded athlete


----------



## msi1039 (Nov 19, 2006)

Matt hughes is done. myswell call him shamrock.

Serra will be laughable up against GSP. GSP is holding that belt for a very long time-he is the best all around athlete i have ever witnessed. No one even comes close to posing a threat in mma right now. sorry...but thats the facts


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

msi1039 said:


> Matt hughes is done. myswell call him shamrock.
> 
> Serra will be laughable up against GSP. GSP is holding that belt for a very long time-he is the best all around athlete i have ever witnessed. No one even comes close to posing a threat in mma right now. sorry...but thats the facts


GSP is absolutely impressive but it's not like Anderson Silva in the middleweight division where there are no legit contenders. In the welterweight you have Penn and Diego, those 2 guys are animals


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

msi1039 said:


> Matt hughes is done. myswell call him shamrock.
> 
> Serra will be laughable up against GSP. GSP is holding that belt for a very long time-he is the best all around athlete i have ever witnessed. No one even comes close to posing a threat in mma right now. sorry...but thats the facts



Is that why he couldn't end the fight with Penn? lol


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> GSP is absolutely impressive but it's not like Anderson Silva in the middleweight division where there are no legit contenders. In the welterweight you have Penn and Diego, those 2 guys are animals



Well, theres the possibility that GSP destroys Diego and beats Penn again. If that happens then what? What happened to Penn going down to 155?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Adrnalnrsh said:


> Well, theres the possibility that GSP destroys Diego and beats Penn again. If that happens then what? What happened to Penn going down to 155?



That was something the UFC guys said, on Penns own website he says he is going after the WW belt.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Adrnalnrsh said:


> Well, theres the possibility that GSP destroys Diego and beats Penn again. If that happens then what? What happened to Penn going down to 155?


I heard that Penn did at one point say he was dropping down but has since said he has unfinished business. He is one tough SOB and Matt would never have beat him if he wasn't injured. As for Diego, the kid is tough as nails too, I am not quite sure how he would handle GSP but after what he did to Karo Parisyan you can't count him out


----------



## msi1039 (Nov 19, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Is that why he couldn't end the fight with Penn? lol


Ya and he also got armbar'd by hughes. Have you seen the "new" GSP? He fought last night:dunno:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

msi1039 said:


> Ya and he also got armbar'd by hughes. Have you seen the "new" GSP? He fought last night:dunno:



He got arm barred by hughes?
When was that? lol

I saw him lose by ref stoppage because his rib fractured in round 2. and the first time he fought hughes he won.
So when was this armbar? lol

and Penn was GSP's last fight before last night.. So...


----------



## msi1039 (Nov 19, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> He got arm barred by hughes?
> When was that? lol
> 
> I saw him lose by ref stoppage because his rib fractured in round 2. and the first time he fought hughes he won.
> ...


Everyone point at your screen and laugh at this little boy:laugh:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

msi1039 said:


> Everyone point at your screen and laugh at this little boy:laugh:



Riiight, nothing to say on the facts? lol.
little boy? you're a complete joke


----------



## msi1039 (Nov 19, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Riiight, nothing to say on the facts? lol.
> little boy? you're a complete joke


Im talking about GSP and Hughes you are talking about Penn and Hughes. Your not exactely quick on the uptake


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

msi1039 said:


> Im talking about GSP and Hughes you are talking about Penn and Hughes. Your not exactely quick on the uptake



MORON

"
Quote:
Originally Posted by AtomDanger
Is that why he couldn't end the fight with Penn? lol

Ya and he also got armbar'd by hughes. Have you seen the "new" GSP? He fought last night"


----------



## msi1039 (Nov 19, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> MORON
> 
> "
> Quote:
> ...


Ok let me spell this out for you.

You refered to GSP as not being able to end the fight with penn. right? implying that penn is a contender for him. Then i said "ya and he(GSP) also got arm bar'd (hoping you knew who arm bar'd him)" <--meaning BIG DEAL

Then i stated the obvious..the "new" GSP that fought last night has no competition at the ww level. Get it now?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

msi1039 said:


> Ok let me spell this out for you.
> 
> You refered to GSP as not being able to end the fight with penn. right? implying that penn is a contender for him. Then i said "ya and he(GSP) also got arm bar'd (hoping you knew who arm bar'd him)" <--meaning BIG DEAL
> 
> Then i stated the obvious..the "new" GSP that fought last night has no competition at the ww level. Get it now?



and for the idiot in you.

GSP JUST FOUGHT PENN, talking about his last fight with hughes is POINTLESS, it was how long ago?
his last fight with Penn was how long ago? So it is relevant.


----------



## msi1039 (Nov 19, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> and for the idiot in you.
> 
> GSP JUST FOUGHT PENN, talking about his last fight with hughes is POINTLESS, it was how long ago?
> his last fight with Penn was how long ago? So it is relevant.


The point i was getting at is yes GSP has been submitted before and has fought poorly before but the GSP we all saw last night has no competition. end of story.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> As for Diego, the kid is tough as nails too, I am not quite sure how he would handle GSP but after what he did to Karo Parisyan you can't count him out


Yeah he completely took advantage of a gassed Karo Parysian in the 3rd round, after getting thrown around the ring by that "sissy judo". That fight was even at one round a piece going into the 3rd. Everybody thinks Diego dominated that whole fight. He couldn't even finish it. Diego is a young Matt Hughes. He even has the same amount of love for Jesus. GSP will be able to take care of him without a problem.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

msi1039 said:


> The point i was getting at is yes GSP has been submitted before and has fought poorly before but the GSP we all saw last night has no competition. end of story.



Not the end of story.
Bj Penn is competition for him, any night of the week


----------



## msi1039 (Nov 19, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Not the end of story.
> Bj Penn is competition for him, any night of the week


Right.......and thats why the fights are on the weeked


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

msi1039 said:


> Right.......and thats why the fights are on the weeked



clever. pfft


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

*penn*

hasnt penn already said he is going to 155

I am sick of hughes and the way they talk how he DESTROYED penn, he was lucky he got saved by the bell


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Apparently BJ isn't dropping to 155 and is committed to winning the WW title. And to that kid who thinks BJ is no competition for St. Pierre...get a f*ckin' grip!


----------



## Therainnman (Oct 15, 2006)

untaken_moniker said:


> Apparently BJ isn't dropping to 155 and is committed to winning the WW title. And to that kid who thinks BJ is no competition for St. Pierre...get a f*ckin' grip!


well for your information that kid is over 40....and has been following the UFC and the UCC for over 13 years.....

BJ....if EVER, gets into a championship SHAPE (in your wildest dream)....will get destroyed by GSP(like get a memorandum goin') ....UNLESS he can AGAIN ....poke GSP in the eye like he did before.....why don't you get a ****** grip!!


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Therainnman said:


> well for your information that kid is over 40....and has been following the UFC and the UCC for over 13 years.....
> 
> BJ....if EVER, gets into a championship SHAPE (in your wildest dream)....will get destroyed by GSP(like get a memorandum goin') ....UNLESS he can AGAIN ....poke GSP in the eye like he did before.....why don't you get a ****** grip!!


That comment wasn't directed at you, but anyway, I don't care how old or for how long someome has been following mma. For anyone to say that BJ Penn is no competition for Georges is just rediculous. As St. Pierre fans go, i'm about as big of one as any, but come on man...Penn is no joke.


----------



## mike08 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lol Atom! BJ Penn is competition for ANYONE any day of the week! Penn is tough as hell.


----------



## Therainnman (Oct 15, 2006)

untaken_moniker said:


> That comment wasn't directed at you, but anyway, I don't care how old or for how long someome has been following mma. For anyone to say that BJ Penn is no competition for Georges is just rediculous. As St. Pierre fans go, i'm about as big of one as any, but come on man...Penn is no joke.



Sorry my bad. Penn is no joke, a hell of a fighter. If Penn wouldn't rely solely on his natural talent and train properly and be focused, then he will be a posing a real threat to a major fighter like GSP and could then clinch a belt again.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

mike08 said:


> Lol Atom! BJ Penn is competition for ANYONE any day of the week! Penn is tough as hell.



lol exactly


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm a Hughes fan, bUUUUt damn GSP was tough! He deserves it and I think he may have it for awhile too!


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

I've said this once, I'll say it again ... I am a Huge GSP fan and what he did was amazing, showing not only physical skill but mental toughness as well. BJ Penn is also a phenomenal fighter and much better than Hughes who got lucky with BJ's injury. Before Saturday night, I would have ranked Hughes the 3rd or 4th best welterweight (an argument could be made Diego is 3rd). Anyway, BJ could beat GSP on a good night although overall I give the edge to GSP who is on a meteoric rise. Diego could surprise people but I still give the edge to GSP ... but no one can say GSP is untouchable at this point, this isn't the middleweight division with no competition for Anderson Silva .. ww division is the deepest and best division and is WORLD CLASS


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> I've said this once, I'll say it again ... I am a Huge GSP fan and what he did was amazing, showing not only physical skill but mental toughness as well. BJ Penn is also a phenomenal fighter and much better than Hughes who got lucky with BJ's injury. Before Saturday night, I would have ranked Hughes the 3rd or 4th best welterweight (an argument could be made Diego is 3rd). Anyway, BJ could beat GSP on a good night although overall I give the edge to GSP who is on a meteoric rise. Diego could surprise people but I still give the edge to GSP ... but no one can say GSP is untouchable at this point, this isn't the middleweight division with no competition for Anderson Silva .. ww division is the deepest and best division and is WORLD CLASS


Exactly. I wouldn't be surprised if Diego beat Hughes, and I think if he fought GSP or Penn it would be closer than a lot might think. And you got Fitch, Parisyan, Diaz is getting better, Kos, and oh yeah, MATT SERRA :thumbsdown:


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

I would never compare the BJ Penn fight against Matt Hughes as a real comparison, he had what a MIXIMUM of 6 weeks notice, hell i couldnt improve 40% in that time and im a fat bastard. 

Personally i think fully trained and fit BJ would have won. Amd if BJ fought for money and wasnt a little rich kid he'd be awsome


----------



## daddyp (Aug 28, 2006)

the fight i've been looking forward to for a long time. GSP took hughes apart, piece by piece, but gsp was in huges head for a while you could see it. you could also see how focused gsp was, A-mazing


----------



## 1qaz2wsx (Oct 1, 2006)

*"I'm not impressed with your performance"*

seriously bro, GSP is a master at the mental as well as physical game. He has so many ways to throw off an opponents rythem and timing. I know he appologized to hughes about saying he wasnt impressed with hughe's last fight, but im sorry, after watching gsp pick apart hughes, maybe he was just telling the truth, He honsetly just wasnt impresed with his performance cuz hes that much better of a fighter. Still props to hughes, great champ...


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

KillerG said:


> I would never compare the BJ Penn fight against Matt Hughes as a real comparison, he had what a MIXIMUM of 6 weeks notice, hell i couldnt improve 40% in that time and im a fat bastard.
> 
> Personally i think fully trained and fit BJ would have won. Amd if BJ fought for money and wasnt a little rich kid he'd be awsome



BJ Penn was set to fight that month anyways so he was training for a fight the opponent just changed. He had plenty of time to train, however in his own words he didn't train much because he didnt want to get burned out. He didnt want to get sparring syndrome so he didnt train as hard and he payed for it dearly in the third round.

I'm a Hughes fan, not his attitude but I have respect for what he's done in the WW division. I admit that Penn was handing his butt to him and most likely would've won if he was in better shape. 

GSP is an extremely talented fighter and the future of MMA but I would'nt count Matt Hughes out, what he lacks in well roundedness he makes up for in experience. GSP knows that he needs to be on his toes for Matt Hughes cause he can and will exploit any mistakes that GSP makes. I guarantee Matt Hughes wont fight GSP the same way as he did, which was being cocky and trying to make a statement about his stand up. GSP will straight up destroy Hughes in a stand up bout. On the ground however its any mans game and Hughes is the better of the two on the ground.


----------

